# Pouting



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

This weekend we took just our older labs hunting. Gasp, I know. Bristol is in heat and I didn't want to deal with that in the field. My dad stayed at my house with the pups and Bristol. I came home on Sunday night and Bristol immediately began pouting. At bedtime, she still wouldn't look at me - even waited until I fell asleep to crawl under the covers. Yesterday - more of the same. She shunned me when I tried to play with her. Silly girl. I just wonder how long this will last.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, you really hurt her feelings!  Now you have to come up with a way to make amends. She'll probably forget all about it in a few days.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

What were you thinking?? You definitely deserve to be shunned. . I think that you may have forgotten that Vs are half human and do not like being treated like a dog! When she feels that you've suffered enough she'll let you off the hook. 

I was briefly shunned yesterday by Cash. I had the nerve to tell him (in a firm voice) to get off the couch. He clearly did not appreciate my tone. About 30 minutes after I made him get off the couch I was leaving for work and the routine is that I go out in the garage and take the car out and when I come in the dogs are waiting for me at the door. Well when I came in Cash was not there - he was curled up in his bed with his nose tucked under his tail. I tried to pet him and he turned his head away from me and wouldn't look at me. Little stinker! He bounced back quickly with a little sweet talking and we were best friends again in no time.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bristol can hold a grudge. We are on day 3 and she still isn't 100% my best friend yet. I think partially because I left the labs with my husband (he works out of town) so her whole routine is messed up. The other problem is I won't let her have any play time with our male pup because she has other things on her mind. She will now wait in her kennel until I fall asleep and then she will climb up on the bed and under the covers, thinking I won't notice. This morning as soon as the alarm went off, she went back to her kennel, almost in hopes that I wouldn't see her. I'm assuming she will have a bit of an attitude until her heat cycle is over and her "sisters" are back where they belong.


----------

